# Cure for leaky gas - traditional medicine



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share a cure that Ive found for leaky gas which is not ideal but works as a temporary bandaid.

By taking antidepressants and anti anxiety medications my leaking problem is gone. I still have more gas than the average person but the gas incontinence problem is resolved.

Just a bit of backstory, I got leaky gas about 6 years ago and about 4 years ago the problem stopped. I cant attribute exactly to what I did that helped at the time. Then, about 6 months ago the leaky gas returned after a period of what I would consider poor eating and stress management and I went down the rabbit hole of trying to search for a cure again and had to deal with the daily trauma of humiliation.

I was prescribed antidepressants and anti anxiety and since taking them the leaky gas has been gone. I can hold in gas without problems now. Im not sure what Ill be doing in the long term but I will continue to take these until things stabilise.

Just thought Id share this for anyone who is struggling and desperate to start living a normal life again - I know how horrible it is. I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Will you let us know which antidepressant and anxiety pills worked for you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey, I am using Zoloft/sertraline (antidepressant) and Zyprexa/olanzapine (anti anxiety). I feel like the anti anxiety meds help more with the leaking problem whereas the antidepressants reduce the volume of gas, together they solved the problem.

I hope this helps!


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

For everyone reading, there is a small chance that using Zoloft (or any other SSRI anti-depressive) will cause permanent impotency aka chemical castration. This personally prevented me from trying. I did take Amitriptyline, which is supposed to be especially beneficial against IBS, for months with no change to my LG.


----------



## Waniciala (Sep 2, 2021)

I have always known that constant stress and improper influence negatively affects our body. It seems that stress is the leading cause of all our diseases—ulcers, problems with hormones, the digestive system, and the heart system. Therefore, starting from the age of 35, I constantly monitor my health. Recently, I even found a website where you could apply to be consulted for free, and then your health was monitored. And for sharing your health problems with us. I thank you for this and wish you a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself and your loved ones!
*_*
What Is Functional Medicine? | Chronic Disease Management | MFM


----------



## Pluto (Oct 12, 2021)

krsnik93 said:


> For everyone reading, there is a small chance that using Zoloft (or any other SSRI anti-depressive) will cause permanent impotency aka chemical castration. This personally prevented me from trying. I did take Amitriptyline, which is supposed to be especially beneficial against IBS, for months with no change to my LG.


There's no cure for vandalism


----------



## lokitor (10 mo ago)

All patients concerned about gas incontinence are prescribed conservative measures aimed at reducing gas formation in the intestine. Foods that cause flatulence are excluded from the diet. It is necessary to take food in small portions 4-5 times a day. It is important to chew food thoroughly during meals and avoid aerophagy (ingestion of air). To reduce gas formation, it is necessary to give up smoking the use of chewing gum. This is the key to success. I am sure that even this disease would have been solved by bloodletting in the Middle Ages. After reading the article on How to Become a Phlebotomist - Salary, Training, Schools, Job Description, I decided to become a phlebotomist, and I know about it firsthand.


----------

